# Where/What Is This ?



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Saw it on a website.

Anyone ?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

(Bumping.)

Is it real or just digitally produced ?

It looks so interesting I figured someone would have seen it before if it was a real place. 

? ? ?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> View attachment 14547
> 
> 
> Saw it on a website.
> ...


No idea, as I can't see anything, and your link didn't work.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I searched this guy and "forestair", the tag on the little jpg, and nothing came up, so I'm guessing it's digitally done. Something like that would surely show up if it was real....which I'm hoping it is.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

It's in the future.
https://www.shutterstock.com/s/future+city/search.html?page=1&inline=147162431


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Tempest, truly -- Awesome ! ! !


----------

